# Wind



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Sorry for the not so nice topic but was chatting to a friend who is getting a working cocker spaniel puppy in two weeks and we were also talking about another friend's French Bulldog puppy. The French Bulldog farts all the time and apparently this is common with the breed. Friend was saying she's never noticed Betty cart and neither have I. What I was wondering is, is farting a genetic type thing that's more common with certain breeds or does food play a big part? Betty is on Nature Diet which is fairly natural and doesn't contain wheat etc. so was thinking this may help.

Was wondering what you all thought.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Are we talking farting or darting? Lol. Maggie had a wee wind issue this wk, never had it before but omg it was stinking! She had an upset tummy the next morning and now it seems to be resolved. Phew! 
I had a friend who had a wire coat German Pointer and he had the most awful wind. They tried all sorts of fancy diets and things and nothing helped at all. I would think diet has to come into play somewhere with most cases though although I'm sure some breeds could be more predisposed to it. Emma x


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

I was actually reading about this the other day on a dog breed information website. A friend of mine has a Boston terrier with a similar problem. Apparently this is much more common in flat faced breeds such as the boston and the french bulldog as they have flatter faces, which affects their breathing. When they eat they take in more air, resulting in more gas coming out the other end! They are also meant snort and snore a lot more that other breeds.

As a prospective cockapoo owner, I was wondering if wind was a problem with them! I was hoping not as I already have a windy british shorthair male cat and that is bad enough!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy had a bad problem when he was younger but i realised it was his food,since changing to NI he hasnt done it since.
My friends cockapoo is on natures diet and he's fine .


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Emma said:


> Are we talking farting or darting? Lol. Maggie had a wee wind issue this wk, never had it before but omg it was stinking! She had an upset tummy the next morning and now it seems to be resolved. Phew!
> I had a friend who had a wire coat German Pointer and he had the most awful wind. They tried all sorts of fancy diets and things and nothing helped at all. I would think diet has to come into play somewhere with most cases though although I'm sure some breeds could be more predisposed to it. Emma x


Whoops farting get was what I meant but spell check changed the word!!!! X


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Interesting!! Friend thinks she will feed her cocker nature diet (like me she has very little freezer space for raw food if that will help the dog not fart!!! 

When I got Betty she was eating WAGG food and didn't fart but had awful breath but as soon as she went on Nature Diet her breath got better and the brown staining on her white chin went.

X


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Both of ours are on Nature Diet and we do have the occasional 'airborne toxic event' and after a quick discussion with Helen about whether its either of us, then we can safely say its the girls.

Fairly certain Helen thinks they're all me, but anyway.

No noise, just the old 'silent but deadly' type.

If there was noise, it would be hilarious!

Ian


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes why are dogs farts silent but deadly? 

Why do you never hear them fart but you do other animals?

Answers on a postcard please..............


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I think Millie has ever farted once  In my presence anyhow.

She's on NI so that may help.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

some breeds are bad for it but food does play a part. delta is bad for it if she gets leftovers like beens or sprouts. and they not always smelly but you hear them lol


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> I think Millie has ever farted once  In my presence anyhow.
> 
> She's on NI so that may help.


The same with Betty, I don't think she's ever farted, or not in my company anyway!!!

X


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter used to do silent deadlies, after the switch to NI he has never done another one thankfully!


----------

